# UK mobile networks, which one's best?



## tjuk (Sep 28, 2010)

If I discount Orange/EE/T Mobile on the grounds of their abysmal coverage and service, (long time Orange punter, now disillusioned, angry and badly signalled!!)

Any recommendations for a UK network, I'm looking to go with a contract phone/SIM only deal?



Thanks.


----------

